# TD05 Question, please help



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok guys, i own a 93 nissan sentra SE-R andi have a serious question. Ive already searched this forum and only found one thread and that was for a 300zx, so now that i have your attention, Will a TD05 turbo off of a 90 eagle talon TSi fit on to my sr20de motor. Is there a manifold that i can buy to just bolt it right up, ya see my friend has a perfect turbo, including the 02 sensor pipe and the blow off valve and a set of injectors for sale for(me and only me) $50. if anyone knows then i would greatly appriciate it. thanks for any replys and all that stuff.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *Will a TD05 turbo off of a 90 eagle talon TSi fit on to my sr20de motor. Is there a manifold that i can buy to just bolt it right up, ya see my friend has a perfect turbo, including the 02 sensor pipe and the blow off valve and a set of injectors for sale for(me and only me) $50. if anyone knows then i would greatly appriciate it. thanks for any replys and all that stuff.
> *


O2 sensor pipe=downpipe? The downpipe will most likely not fit. Protech Fabrication seems to make a good product and could probably easily fab. you something. They may already have something that would work.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=313166#post313166 

laterz...Jody


----------



## ViEtNApiN0y (Mar 5, 2003)

you could just try shopping around your area for shops that can do custom fabrications for the exhaust manifold or anything else you may need to do the turbo swap....you should be able to do it


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

cool, then ill buy the set. I herd that the TD05 is capible of producing over 500whp. and if his injectors will fit onto my fuel rail, then im in heaven. With a $50 dollar turbo set up, the rest of the project is made alot cheaper.


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

None of those parts will work on your ser. It would be a whole lot cheaper to just buy a bb or GTIR turbo setup. If you can't afford it now. Just buy it piece by piece. Before you know it you'll have everything you need.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Why won't the turbo work on his ser?


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

He would have to have a custom manifold flaged for the turbo. The turbo won't bolt up to a BB, Avenir, or GTIR manifold.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well yeah but it's still a good deal for 50 bucks!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i agree with james, but i kinda knew that the turbo wouldn't bolt up to any sr20 manifold that i would be using, ill probably buy it any way and then make a few extra bucks on one of those fatf honda guys he he he he he........


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Can't you just change the flange on the manifold? Talk to Protecth Fabrication...I'm KNOW they can do it. 

Protech F A B R I C A T I O N...get it.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

you can buy just the flang ,then have a shop weld it on in place of what ever was their before.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

how much would a thing like that cost


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

It would be a simple matter of making a template of your exhaust manifold where it bolts to the engine. (Copying the gasket is easier) Then making a flange out of that template. Then make a flange from the TD05 inlet. Buy some madrel bent 90degree bends and piping weld it all up and BLAMO!! you got a turbo manifold. Now. Since I'm also sellin you the oxygen sensor housing as well the down-pipe will be a cake walk. Actually I'm thinking that if you want we'll modify that also to give you an external wastegate dump to help eliminate any boost creep. Now....hmmmm....then theres injectors cause I'm sure those stock ones will max out. And of course there's the need for an intercooler. Obviouslly I've got that also. And the blowoff valve. Hmmm...I swear I'm missing something here but I just cant think of it at the moment.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

sounds easier than it is, are you giving me all that stuff too, or are you just teesing me with a sick trick. And know that i will be having the funds to do this job i think we should take it to kirks speed shop and just get him to do it, unless you have the proper shit in your garage. and hey, we are still taking off my cat on monday right. later man


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Would I have gotten the o2 sensor if we werent? That beaotch is coming off. And no I'm not BSing you on this. We are going to turbo that damn Sentra. I dont want to be the only fast import in town. Whether you want to pay kirk to do the manifold or not is up to you. Oh by the way. I need you to help me next month pull the motor in the galant so I can drop a new tranny in. We should be in my house then so...


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

sounds good to me bro.. remember, i will have monday through thurs. off at walmart distribution, so lets plan ahead and get the same days off at auto zone, that way we can make it an all day event. and when your dad starts the talon tsi project up, i want to be a part of that too. If he is expecting 10's out of it at atlanta dragway, we could probablly have that done by the end of drag race season (just in time for the all import challange) or by the beginning of next season... later man


----------

